# Chaos space marines,1st 7th edition army



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi there i'm woody and here's my first 7th edition army. 
Bit of background to my situation, I played 40k a lot back in the 4th n 5th edition ,kind of skipped the 6th due to work life and family commitments but now I'm back and plaguing the world with my first Heritic army !

I will post results of how they do eventually in battle ,but first ... I have huge amounts of painting to do !


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here I have about 1200 pts as a set goal to paint ! Bought myself an airbrush too, so let's see what happens .


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Welcome back to the hobby and congratulations on choosing your first Heretic army. It warms my chaotic little heart to see that you've chosen Chaos Space Marines, as they have always had a dear place in my heart.

What legion/warband are you going for with this project? If you need any help, do let me know as I'm well underway with painting my own _(You can see a link to my plog in my signature)._


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Kharn the betrayer!


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Still needs some shadows and some blood on them skulls for good measures and I think il make the armour more vibrant like the beserkers bellow


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

These were done before my airbrush arrived. I achieved this colour by layering and coating the parts I want to shine with linseed oil !


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you for your warm welcome home nordicus, im going for a khorne theme but I don't want to exclude the psychic phase .but i love the red !so I think il go undivided for now , quick question though, If I gave my raptors mark of nurgle it would give them a T5 on stats and I've kitted them out with 2 meltas so they would be lethal tank hunters right?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, thats somme nice looking kharne & friends!
really looking forward to see the rest growing up painted!


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

My Daemon Prince Conversion!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good mate, really enjoying the daemon prince conversion. :good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that prince deserves a cookie!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

wooday218 said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome home nordicus, im going for a khorne theme but I don't want to exclude the psychic phase .but i love the red !so I think il go undivided for now


Well you can easily go a khorne themed warband, that also has psykers. For example my warband is Crimson Slaughter, and they are red armored and leaning towards Khorne, but are well known to also use psykers in combat.

Remember, there's a difference between god allegiance and Warband. Night Lords, for example, are undivided. As are Black Legion - Whereas World Eaters are Khorne dedicated. For examples of Chaos Legions/warbands that are undivided, you can choose between Word Bearers (red with silver trims) and Red Corsairs (red with black trims) to name a few.

You can find a semi-complete list of warbands and legions here: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Chaos_Space_Marine_Legions_and_Warbands_(List)



wooday218 said:


> quick question though, If I gave my raptors mark of nurgle it would give them a T5 on stats and I've kitted them out with 2 meltas so they would be lethal tank hunters right?


Aye they would - But I would probably advice using bikes instead. The bike itself gives them +1 Toughness, so with a Mark of Nurgle they become T6. They have the same movement, and has the same weapon options as Raptors (2 special weapons per unit) so you have the same options, except the bikes are just that tougher.


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Aye they would - But I would probably advice using bikes instead. The bike itself gives them +1 Toughness, so with a Mark of Nurgle they become T6. They have the same movement, and has the same weapon options as Raptors (2 special weapons per unit) so you have the same options, except the bikes are just that tougher.

Thanks a lot for this advise , I went and bought the raptors already lol ! So if I was to go bikes for anti tank how would you kit the raptors out ?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wooday218 said:


> Thanks a lot for this advise , I went and bought the raptors already lol ! So if I was to go bikes for anti tank how would you kit the raptors out ?


Raptors are excellent anti infantry, imo.

Dual flamer, combiflamer, (110). Drop in, flame some fools. Never charge and let the opponent eat your Wall of Death.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

wooday218 said:


> My Daemon Prince Conversion!


Nice conversion. Loving the trophy bandolier.
About the raptors, give them duel melta or flamers. Keep them cheap and use their mobility to take objectives or melta enemy tanks.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

wooday218 said:


> Thanks a lot for this advise , I went and bought the raptors already lol ! So if I was to go bikes for anti tank how would you kit the raptors out ?





neferhet said:


> Raptors are excellent anti infantry, imo.
> 
> Dual flamer, combiflamer, (110). Drop in, flame some fools. Never charge and let the opponent eat your Wall of Death.


Neferhet speaks the truth here - I would also make them anti-infantry  Seeing as they have the deepstrike rule, you can go down in turn 2 at any place and flame the squads you don't like. Bikes have to get there manually, so they don't have the same "SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKER!" action to them.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

wooday218 said:


> My Daemon Prince Conversion!


Oh while I remember - Awesome conversion! I like your creative thinking on this guy.

Do yourself a favor though; Give him wings. You are NEVER going to use him without wings. Like ever. Seriously.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> you can go down in turn 2 at any place and flame the squads you don't like


Also, if the opponent brings the shiny new Promethium relay pipes, you can deepstrike near it and use the torrent bonus upon himself :laugh:


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Neferhet speaks the truth here - I would also make them anti-infantry  Seeing as they have the deepstrike rule, you can go down in turn 2 at any place and flame the squads you don't like. Bikes have to get there manually, so they don't have the same "SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKER!" action to them.


But I suppose you run the risk of bad scattering or deepstrike mishaps


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

wooday218 said:


> But I suppose you run the risk of bad scattering or deepstrike mishaps


Such is the way of a dice game - You can also risk loosing a bike to dangerous terrain or the important plasma dude blowing himself up. No guts, no glory is the way I usually play


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very true ,I like it!


----------

